# Critque



## archies studio (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everybody;

This is my first tome to take part of any type of blog so, please, be nice.

I was wondering if some of you critque my photography. I am trying to start out as a wedding photographer and want somebody to tell me the truth about what they think of my shots, not the usual "these look so good" that you get from family friends.

my website is archiesstudioDOTcom.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 18, 2010)

hrm

honestly the quality of the photos doesn't look that high... i think some education in off camera lighting would help you out... 

you can check out resources like the strobist, zack arias, etc for stuff like that...


----------



## syphlix (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm pretty sure this is in the wrong forum also


----------



## jessicawell (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah

thanks


----------



## Nikon1991 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know what you mean i feel the same way about this i am a first time blogger as well so i guess i am as new as you are.


----------



## Natashaluv (Nov 17, 2010)

The shots of the bride and maids on the hill bank are good quality..  I think you lack sense of composition but that comes over time.. You need to train your eye for decent shots..  For instance I noticed on one of the pics of the wedding cake...  That should have been taken portrait instead of landscape.


----------

